# im gonna throw the computer



## brokenwing (May 27, 2010)

I belong to three other forums, and never had a problem.  Followed all the steps on here, and trying to get pictures on this forum, is like pulling teeth.  You should not have to use photo bucket.  It should be able go direct to this link.  WhenI do this there so small you cant seem them.  Try to resize them and they are so distorted they make no sense.  Heck with it.


----------



## flbobecu (May 27, 2010)

brokenwing said:


> I belong to three other forums, and never had a problem.  Followed all the steps on here, and trying to get pictures on this forum, is like pulling teeth.  You should not have to use photo bucket.  It should be able go direct to this link.  WhenI do this there so small you cant seem them.  Try to resize them and they are so distorted they make no sense.  Heck with it.


I use imageshack.us 

Does resizing for you. Just select the size. Once it's done uploading, copy & paste the "direct link url". 

Then hit the "insert image" button, hit "image url tab", paste the link to the photo - and ta'da! :)
 

I can do a bunch of screen shots for you if your still having trouble.


----------



## brokenwing (May 27, 2010)

If you look at my post first pastrami yo see how small it is.  Now nothing against jeff, but this forum is junk when it comes to images.  You should be able to copy and paste right to your thread, with out all this other garbage.  I like this site, excpet putting images on here is ridiculous.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 27, 2010)

Mine gives me the choice - browse from my computer or url.  Does it not pop up for you?   are you using this:


----------



## rdknb (May 27, 2010)

I did the same as jj and it worked fine.  Straight from computer to post


----------



## brokenwing (May 27, 2010)

no i have to use photbucket, when i try to download off the computer it says this site has a temporary error please try again later.  So i loggef off for an hour, came back it loaded one, and them froze again.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

Brokenwing.. I think you are experiencing something unique. Sounds like some kind of bug. I would make a report via the feedback form and let them know what the error says exactly.


----------



## flbobecu (May 27, 2010)

brokenwing said:


> no i have to use photbucket, when i try to download off the computer it says this site has a temporary error please try again later.  So i loggef off for an hour, came back it loaded one, and them froze again.


I'm still a little confused why you must use PB. Are you saying if/when you upload to imageshack, you get an error?


----------



## brokenwing (May 27, 2010)

Ok here is the deal.  I figured out why the pictures are small its on my end.  Problem solved.  But I have to still use photobucket, if i try to load directly form the hd, i get a error message.  This is a random test photo so ignore this.


----------



## brokenwing (May 27, 2010)

OK its working Jeff, you can just delete this thread, sorry for my venting but its working now.


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

Glad to know that you've conquered the frustration over loading pics. It'll all come around my friend.


----------



## bassman (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bassman (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bassman (May 27, 2010)

I guess I don't know how to work it either.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

Unless you just want it deleted for personal reasons.. I'm ok with leaving it. It might actually help someone else along the way. As far as being able to upload from your computer hard drive.. you should be able to do that with no errors.

Please send the error message and exactly what your steps were that got you to that error message via the feedback form.


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

Bassman said:


>


Take about a picture being worth a thousand words... Great pic!


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2010)

Heres a wiki on the subject.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/picture-post-tutorial


----------



## brokenwing (May 28, 2010)

ya jeff its fine to leave it, just did not want to waste space with my frustruation.  Im going to send the error message, but so far things seem to be working.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 28, 2010)

I am working on an updated tutorial for posting, the old one was only part usable so I deleted it and as soon as I get this all figured out myself I will post a new tutorial...


----------

